# This is effecting my life



## flutter (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi,I just found this website a few days ago. This is my story...About 3 months ago, i started getting really sick. My symptoms consited of of having D about 5 times a day, especially worse after i eat, constant G, Bloating, nausea, cramping, plains etc.I saw my GP only recently about this, she said i may have gotten gyadia(spelling?) and took some stool tests which came back negative. She gave me the anti biotic anyway, hoping that it might fix my symptoms anyway. Im just about finished them and i have not seen any improvement. She said i probably have ibs and will refer me to a specialist.Im 19 years old who use to have a social life, i have a new b/f who i have been going with for 4 months now. I use to be a happy person, but now i am just always miserable and sick. Before this started i was always a healthy eater, i am in the right weight range for my height, i have had chronic fatigue for the past few years caused by getting glandular fever, but in the past year it has gotten extremley better.Now i cant go clubbing, i cant stomache food, i just D it straight out after 10 mins of eating, i dont want to go anywhere with my b/f incase i have alot of G in his car, i dont want him driving me anywere coz of that. He knows i feel sick every day, but i havet told him that i probably have ibs coz id find it too embarressing to tell him. He would probably be ok with it, but ya know its just embarressing! Enough said.Oh i also forgot to mention my stomache makes this Huge LOUD grumbeling noises. I have a live orchestra playing in my stomache 24/7. It has made me too embarressed to go to school. I enrolled this year to complete the last year of high school coz i never finished, then i had plans to go to college, but that is just not gonna happen no more, sinse i attended one class and i had all my symptoms at once.I dont know what to do, this is effecting my life so much and my relationship. Iv lost a little bit of weight from all of this too, and the more i worry about this bloody ibs, the more i get the symptoms. I try to stay calm and not worry about it, but when u are on the toilet all the time, it's a bit hard to not notice.I have tried peppermint pill things that are suppose to help with ibs, they help with a tiny bit with the bloating but thats it. Im sick of this, i want it to go away so i can get on with my life.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i know exactly how you feel, as i too have exactly the same problems and worries from this silly thing we all have here.Really try changing your diet. I'd reccomend 'Eating for IBS' by Heather van Vorous. It has by no means cured me, but it has helped control the D attacks.There's also a brochure somewhere in the site about how to explain IBS to others, especially loved ones in a way that won't totally humiliate you.My boyfriend was great about it, although he gets a bit peeved that i'm no longer so outgoing xFeel free to email me if you ever need to chat or vent (it's in my profile)take care, and don't be too hard on yourself x


----------



## flutter (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanx for the kind words.I just remembered, it's my b/f's 21st in May and im suppose to be going out for dinner with him and his parents. Food+me=DDD :-(Can someone think of a good excuse i could use.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi flutter, Have you tried Immodium? Maybe try some Immodium a n hour or 2 before you go out to eat. (Might want to test that at home before trying it forthe big dinner date.)


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

You sound just like me 2 years ago. I had just be en told i had IBS (after having it for a year) i had just started going out with my boyf and was doing my finals at uni. I told no one for 6 months, lost 2 stone, my friends thought i had an eating disorder, I suffered from from depression and even considered suicide. Make sure you avoid doing what i did and tell the people around you, give them the ibs info handout for relatives and friends on this web page and TALK about it, you can mail me (in profile) any time. Have you tried IMMODIUM/LOPERAMIDE its a God send, take it daily to slow your gut down. Take it 3hours before u go anywhere without a loo!!!. (u can get it on persription) Go and see your doctor. If you are low you may want to go on an anti-depressant (we all have at some point) loads of guys here know about the best ones to go on so just ask them. it will help you with your stress and d, but make sure you do it soon before you get too down.Good Luck!!!We are all in the same boat.Kelly x


----------



## miss_contrary (Mar 4, 2003)

> quote:She gave me the anti biotic anyway, hoping that it might fix my symptoms anyway.


That is f*****g ridiculous! If you don't have a serious bacterial infection, there is absolutely no reason in the world why a discerning MD should prescribe antibiotics. Doctors like that are the reason for the evolution of drug-resistant "superbugs" that are becoming a larger and larger threat, not to mention that taking antibiotics quite often makes diarrhea/GI problems worse! Many times IBS symptoms occur AFTER a round of antibiotic treatment, because the drugs do great damage to the natural beneficial bacterial flora in your intestines. When these bacteria are depleted, your gut can be overrun by parasites (undetectable by tests), "bad" bacteria, toxins, etc.Never, never take antibiotics unless it's absolutely necessary. And I'd recommend a good quality probiotic supplement ASAP, to remedy the damage that those antibiotics did to your already fragile gut. I've been taking probiotics for 3 months (25 billion live cells per day, by capsule) and they've helped control by IBS symptoms TREMENDOUSLY. I'm not saying this is a sure-fire cure, but it's worth a try, and at the very worse you'll be helping your body even if the IBS isn't affected. Go to a local health food store and ask somebody there to recommend a top-quality probiotic.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You can get imodium over the counter without a perscription. But also, you can get a stronger version called lomotil, but docs are relectant to give it long term.Antobiotics are known for causing dicky tummys anyway, so its probably not the best way to go if you can help it. It you do have to take antibiotics then make sure you take a probiotic with it to counter the effects on you guts.Hypnotherapy is a good way to go, no drugs there, just lots of relaxation! Its great. www.ibsaudioprogram.comPeppermint tea and antispasmodics are helpful aids also. The both help smooth the muslces in the guts to stop cramping.Peppermint is good!


----------



## flutter (Feb 22, 2003)

I tried something called Mintec (im in austalia so i dunno if u guys get it or if its called something else). It has helped with the bloating but thats it. I will get some immodium and see how that goes, also, in a heath food store, i saw a product, claiming to relieve the symptoms of ibs. It's a drink, which contains aloe vera, amoung other things. You take a tablespoon a day or something, and the woman told me it would help more then pepermint oil pills. Im willing to give all of these a go. Oh and those anti-biotics which i didnt even need (buy hey i was desperate) didnt help. Iv been watching what i eat very closely over the past few months to notice my trigger foods. It tends to be things like pizza, cheese, even fruit! I dunno, this is really annoying me now. Iv decided im not going to go to my b/f's dinner thing. It will be the first time iv properly met his parents, and i hear his mum is a real b**ch, and i dont want her thinking im rude if im running to the toilet every 5 minutes.I havent even left my house this week incase i get sick while im out with friends. They all been coming to my house. This sucks. There are fireworks on this weekend too that im going to miss. Oh well!Arhhhh, im gonna go drink some diet coke, and i dont care if i feel sick, coz i want some. Thanx for all the helpful advice. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Aww... big hugs for you Flutter!!  I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## dexychica2 (Aug 24, 2002)

hey hon, i'm so right there with you. when i was first diagnosed with ibs, i was really pissed. realizing that i was going to have this for the rest of my life completely sucked. but in some ways, i'm kind of glad i have it. i'm finally on the right medications- after trying some not so sucessful ones, and i hardly get D anymore. i take those little mint pills you were talking about, and they help a little with what my other pills don't. i guess the reason why i said i'm glad i have IBS, is that it's made me realize that i don't need to worry about what people think so much. i hated telling people i had it, cause when you're sick so much, you have to tell people around you at some point. but after a while, i've gotten a lot more comfortable with it, everybody poops lol, it's not like it needs to be as big of a deal as people make it out to be. i wouldn't stress out about it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well,I would be careful about this drink that claims to cure IBS. There are no cures for this, only things that help us to cope with the symptoms. What is in it?Try doing an elimination diet to find out what it is that you are sensitive to. It might be a good idea to see a dietition for this so you can do it properly.If you have problems with Pizza and cheese, then try cutting out lactose for a while- you could try having soya milk for a while to see if that makes a difference. I think quite a lot of people are sensitive to fructose, which is the sugar in fruit. Hope this was helpful.Spliffy


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

What about Lotronex? That has worked very well for some with D predimant IBS..(you need a prescription)


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I found it took a good amount of time, even after changing the diet, for things to get back to 'normal' (although it really never gets back to the way it was -- you only learn to deal with it better). I've had IBS for 5 yrs now, but it didn't get really bad (D et al) until almost two years ago. At the time I thought my life was over -- I could barely make it to work in the morning, spent all of my day in pain and discomfort, and was completely embarrased to tell anyone about it. I completely understand how paralysing and depressing the whole thing can be. But there is hope!!! Diet is -key-! Like was said in previous posts, you have to figure out what sets you off. Most books will suggest eliminating all high-fat foods and red meats from your diet -- I found this made a difference. My personal biggest thing was adding rice to my diet; the suggestion actually came from a nurse who I sing in a choir with after a particularly rough period. I can't say that it will work for you, since we are all difference, but you could give it a try. (make sure it's not fried rice!!) Regarding the b/f -- at the time it got bad for me I wasn't dating anyone, and for a while I never though I would ever again. However, things gradually did get better -- I found out what affected me and what steps I could take to control some of the symptoms. Now I've been dating someone for over half a year, and she's quite supportive of the issues that I have from time to time. Like I said, this is the time where it's going to be the most frustrating for you, but you just have to take things a day at a time -- learn to appreciate the smaller things in life while you're at it -- it can make a difference when you eventually come out at the other end. Good luck with everything, and feel free to write (I think all my info's here in my bio) if you have any questions.


----------

